# 40 acres, very southern Missouri



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have a three bedroom, one bath house in Southern Missouri for sale. 40 acres, mixed timber and pasture. Fenced. Asking $119,900.

Home is native stone and wood sided. It's at the end of a private country road near Thayer, Missouri.

There is a wood shed, a pond, and a covered porch.

Located near the Warm Fork and Spring Rivers. Within short driving distance to the Eleven Point River Scenic Waterway and the Mark Twain National Forest.

Please contact me for pics or other information. I am the owner, not the agent.

Alice Kaspar
[email protected]


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There is a fenced garden area behind the house, too. Needs weeding. 

If you are looking for a peaceful and private location, with shopping, health care, and small town charm nearby, this is the place for you.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> There is a fenced garden area behind the house, too. Needs weeding.
> 
> If you are looking for a peaceful and private location, with shopping, health care, and small town charm nearby, this is the place for you.


Do you have any more photos you could post? What size is the pond?

Thank You Jim


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't have more photos, unfortunately. I am in Austin, Texas, at this time. I can ask the realtor to post more. 

The pond size is somewhat dependent on rainfall.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://homeslandcountrypropertyfors...k-wood-sided-home-on-40-acres-near-thayer-mo/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sold


----------

